# Cultures keep molding



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just made 6 cultures a week ago and now there all starting to mold. when i first started making cultures i never experienced mold and i used the same recipe i use now but these last couple months, all of the cultures i made molded. I thought it was the fruit flies because last time i used fruit flies from a previous culture i had but when i made these new cultures, i used fruit flies from a new culture i bought. So i think my recipe might be the problem, i use bananas, applesauce, oatmeal, vinegar, and bakers yeast. Could it be the media or is there anything else that can be causing the mold?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

look into getting some methyl parabin (sure i spelled it wrong). It stopped the mold cycle for me. It will show up in every culture you make from a mold linked culture until you kill it. I think josh's frogs sells it....i might be wrong though.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

but with all those fresh organic media ingredients, that could be the problem too. Where did you get the recipe?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have found that microwaving my cultures solves almost all the issues with them. This, and making sure the cultures are adequately-hydrated.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

DendroMan420 said:


> I just made 6 cultures a week ago and now there all starting to mold. when i first started making cultures i never experienced mold and i used the same recipe i use now but these last couple months, all of the cultures i made molded. I thought it was the fruit flies because last time i used fruit flies from a previous culture i had but when i made these new cultures, i used fruit flies from a new culture i bought. So i think my recipe might be the problem, i use bananas, applesauce, oatmeal, vinegar, and bakers yeast. Could it be the media or is there anything else that can be causing the mold?


Your media might have mold spores in somewhere. Your media isn't bad though, I've heard of it being used before.

Do you microwave your cultures after making them? If not this will kill the mold spores that may be in the media or in the excelsior or whatever you may use for that part. Literally make the culture and put it all in the microwave lid and all. Only thing you don't put in is the flies of course and the active yeast. Cook them for 45 seconds or so for one culture and 2 or so for up to four cultures. 

Another thing is if your media is too dry. This will form a case of sorts on top of the media which will also cause mold to form.

Try micowaving though. It'll work.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Erikb3113 said:


> look into getting some methyl parabin (sure i spelled it wrong). It stopped the mold cycle for me. It will show up in every culture you make from a mold linked culture until you kill it. I think josh's frogs sells it....i might be wrong though.


He does sell it. Methylparaben is the way to go also. I'd till nuke those cultures though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There are certainly better recipes out there. You have a lot of stuff very susceptible to mold and you also have no protein in your recipe. Sounds like an expensive, low production recipe. Even if you decide to stick with that recipe, you really should add a good measure of Brewers yeast for protein. I know you have bakers yeast, but they are two different things.
Something like this would be cheaper and give you better production with less mold problems.
1 16oz box potato flakes
2 cups powdered sugar
2 cups brewers yeast
2 tbsp cinnamon
4 tsp methyl paraben 
There are a couple of good threads to check out on recipes.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58634-ff-media-recipes-list.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58072-best-homemade-ff-media.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/62277-guide-making-ff-cultures.html
Doug


----------



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

I found the recipe online and it used to work good for me because each culture would produce tons of fruit flies. what i do is i mix the bananas and applesauce together good and heat it in the micro for 2 minutes. Then i add the oatmeal and 2 tbl spoons of vinegar and mix. After i put the media in each culture, i put some bakers yeast on top and thats about it. The cultures still produce some fruit flies but not as much and doesnt last too long because of the mold. Ill consider buying some methyl paraben because that would probably fix the mold problem but i would like to try a better recipe too, do you know of any good recipes for long lasting cultures?


----------



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

packer43064 said:


> Your media might have mold spores in somewhere. Your media isn't bad though, I've heard of it being used before.
> 
> Do you microwave your cultures after making them? If not this will kill the mold spores that may be in the media or in the excelsior or whatever you may use for that part. Literally make the culture and put it all in the microwave lid and all. Only thing you don't put in is the flies of course and the active yeast. Cook them for 45 seconds or so for one culture and 2 or so for up to four cultures.
> 
> ...


Ive never thought of microwaving the cultures after making them but next time i will. I do notice my media is kind of dry but how do you keep the cultures hydrated? 
I was gonna make a culture with the potato flakes because i have some but i couldnt find the other ingredients so i tried this recipe. I know where to get mold inhibitor now so i will try it out.
thanks for all of the info.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

DendroMan420 said:


> Ive never thought of microwaving the cultures after making them but next time i will. I do notice my media is kind of dry but how do you keep the cultures hydrated?
> I was gonna make a culture with the potato flakes because i have some but i couldnt find the other ingredients so i tried this recipe. I know where to get mold inhibitor now so i will try it out.
> thanks for all of the info.




Keeping them hydrated just means putting more water in your recipe when your making the media. Since it's winter, most people have their heat on which will dry out your recipe. Just compensate by adding more water to your recipe when making it. Think mashed potato consistency plus a little more.

Also what Pumilo have suggested as a recipe is a good one, try that one. Very easy to make, and works wonders.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you want to do some right away, skip the methyl paraben...instead use 2 parts water to one part vinegar to mix up your media. 
Doug


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I use the same recipe as pumilio with the exception I use vinegar not MP and my ratios may be a bit different. I use a 2 to 1 ratio as well. 2/3 water 1/3 vinegar

also try putting the cultures into a closed bin. this will help keep them from drying out as fast


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> also try putting the cultures into a closed bin. this will help keep them from drying out as fast


You want to be careful with that if having mold problems. It can extend the life of your culture but too small a space with no circulation, can also cause mold and smell problems.
Doug


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

very true doug. I only keep a few in a large tub and open it for awhile 
everyday while I am in the frog room/basement.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

What effect does lighting on cultures have?
Do you keep your cultures in low light for the most part?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> What effect does lighting on cultures have?
> Do you keep your cultures in low light for the most part?


Some say that lighting will increase your production a little. Personally, I think it's only because it raises the temp a couple/few degrees.
Doug


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

not sure about that, i have to turn my cultures every few days or the maggots will all cocoon on the light side. i thought it would be the other way around


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

but maybe that is because it is a bit warmer on that side of the cup?


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> What effect does lighting on cultures have?
> Do you keep your cultures in low light for the most part?


I agree with pumilo, I don't think it has any significance on their development. I wouldn't hide them in pitch black darkness their whole lives, I mean wild FF's are out and about during the day scavaging for food, but I don't think it has any significance or merit to turning the light on for the flies.

They get normal light from a tall lamp in the room. There's days where I go in there everyday for a couple of hours then there's times it gets turned on for 10 minutes or less. It doesn't matter, they don't need light though. 



Erikb3113 said:


> not sure about that, i have to turn my cultures every few days or the maggots will all cocoon on the light side. i thought it would be the other way around





Erikb3113 said:


> but maybe that is because it is a bit warmer on that side of the cup?



All of my cultures do this, they pupate on the side where the light is. I don't turn them, they will pupate in different places over time. I'm thinking it's an insinct for the maggots to crawl towards the sun (lights in a room), otherwise in the wild they would be pupating right in their food if they didn't crawl away. Not sure really, but the maggots definitely notice where the lights are in the room.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

packer43064 said:


> I agree with pumilo, I don't think it has any significance on their development. I wouldn't hide them in pitch black darkness their whole lives, I mean wild FF's are out and about during the day scavaging for food, but I don't think it has any significance or merit to turning the light on for the flies.
> 
> They get normal light from a tall lamp in the room. There's days where I go in there everyday for a couple of hours then there's times it gets turned on for 10 minutes or less. It doesn't matter, they don't need light though.


It depends on what you mean by not needing light... all because the flies will complete thier life cycle in the dark should not be taken to mean that light does not provide any benefit.... I strongly suggest reading 
Dependency on light and vitamin A derivatives of t... [J Gen Physiol. 1988] - PubMed result as this demonstrates that there are differences between flies reared in the dark and the light. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DendroMan420 said:


> I just made 6 cultures a week ago and now there all starting to mold. when i first started making cultures i never experienced mold and i used the same recipe i use now but these last couple months, all of the cultures i made molded. I thought it was the fruit flies because last time i used fruit flies from a previous culture i had but when i made these new cultures, i used fruit flies from a new culture i bought. So i think my recipe might be the problem, i use bananas, applesauce, oatmeal, vinegar, and bakers yeast. Could it be the media or is there anything else that can be causing the mold?


When you say they are molding is it fuzzy or is it a whitish slime? If it is a whitish slime it is probably an overgrowth of yeast. If it is fuzzy it is a mold overgrowth. 

People forget that mold spores are found everywhere and once a culture has molded and you open it, you have just increased the amount of spores in not only your room but house.. This leads to increased contamination and a greater risk of perpetuating the problem.... 

Ed


----------



## Tony Kim (Apr 26, 2005)

I been experiencing a torquise colored mold from my cultures lately, its pretty to look at. But I finally realized that the spores from the mold is sticking to the fruitflies and I'm contaminating my new cultures with them. So I placed some flies in a container lined with semi wet napkins inside and shaked it for a minute then let them walk around it for 5 minutes. Then I removed them over to my new cultures and that seem to help alot. But at the sametime I made a better fruitfly mix that does'nt require vinegar or those other inhibtors, its all natural and very effective. I even tested 1 culture with the new mix and the contamined flies. After 2 weeks, theres no signs of mold in it. And theres tons of larvas in it.
Oh I keep my cultures in the darkness in a closet, btw.
Hope this can help you in some way.


----------



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is very informative, thanks guys i know alot more now. Ive been keeping these cultures in my closet and they dont get any light, theres a variety of mold in my cultures, i just checked now and i found mold that was dark green, yellow and white fuzz. Im just gonna clean out the cultures and put them in the dishwasher and start again. This time with a better recipe, i know where to get most of the ingredients but are there any stores that sell mold inhibitor or should i just order it on joshs frogs. btw has anyone tried the fruit fly media they sell?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> It depends on what you mean by not needing light... all because the flies will complete thier life cycle in the dark should not be taken to mean that light does not provide any benefit.... I strongly suggest reading
> Dependency on light and vitamin A derivatives of t... [J Gen Physiol. 1988] - PubMed result as this demonstrates that there are differences between flies reared in the dark and the light.
> 
> Ed


Interesting read, Ed. 420 nm -- That would be a blue, actinic light used in Reef tanks. I've got a lot of those lying around! If anyone is going to try this, there are two spectrums of actinic, 420nm and 460nm. Make sure you have the 420nm.
Doug


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ed said:


> It depends on what you mean by not needing light... all because the flies will complete thier life cycle in the dark should not be taken to mean that light does not provide any benefit.... I strongly suggest reading
> Dependency on light and vitamin A derivatives of t... [J Gen Physiol. 1988] - PubMed result as this demonstrates that there are differences between flies reared in the dark and the light.
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the link.



DendroMan420 said:


> This is very informative, thanks guys i know alot more now. Ive been keeping these cultures in my closet and they dont get any light, theres a variety of mold in my cultures, i just checked now and i found mold that was dark green, yellow and white fuzz. Im just gonna clean out the cultures and put them in the dishwasher and start again. This time with a better recipe, i know where to get most of the ingredients but are there any stores that sell mold inhibitor or should i just order it on joshs frogs. btw has anyone tried the fruit fly media they sell?


I haven't found a place that sells the Methylparaben besides this forums's sponsors sites. There's also calcium propionate which can be used as a mold inhibitor, don't know of a cheap place to buy it either though.

You can also use vinegar as a mold inhibitor. 2/3 water to 1/3 vinegar works fine.

Alot of people uses Josh's media, it's good. I make my own, to each their own.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Methyl Paraben is hard to find locally. I've seen it several places online and also eBay but nowhere as cheap as Josh's Frogs has it.
Doug


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ed said:


> It depends on what you mean by not needing light... all because the flies will complete thier life cycle in the dark should not be taken to mean that light does not provide any benefit.... I strongly suggest reading
> Dependency on light and vitamin A derivatives of t... [J Gen Physiol. 1988] - PubMed result as this demonstrates that there are differences between flies reared in the dark and the light.
> 
> Ed


heh... totally confused by what this article is saying.
Im no scientist... Can someone explain it?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> Methyl Paraben is hard to find locally. I've seen it several places online and also eBay but nowhere as cheap as Josh's Frogs has it.
> Doug



Try Carolina biological. Thats where I get mine.

http://www.carolina.com/nav/i/categ...begins+with/m/n/4294966831.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## FrogsNdogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have found that usually ffs will overcome a bit of fuzzy growth. though the population dwindles a bit they almost always seem to come back after the fuzz dies down. try keeping a moldy cup a while longer, they may reestablish themselves.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a lot of Mold related products from a good Hobby source:

http://www.jtresser.com/drosophila.html


----------

